# welcome me plz



## emily_009 (Aug 5, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Hi! I am a new member joined this forum. I want to take part in different discussions. Also hope to get support from other members.[/FONT]


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, Emily!


----------



## xpucu (Aug 5, 2008)

You will love it here -everyone are so nice and helpful


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Emily! I am pretty new to Specktra too and I've got to tell you that people here are awesome! Have fun!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to the site, hun!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome...you'll love it here...so helpful and addicting...just like MAC, lol


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome!!!!!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

